# Wii #0341 - Guitar Hero III (USA)



## shaunj66 (Nov 4, 2007)

^^wiirelease-0399^^


----------



## pipesfranco (Nov 4, 2007)

yes yes this rocks......yeeee haaaa   yoooowwwwww


----------



## osirisFIVE (Nov 4, 2007)

I can't find this on torrent sites.

I only see the 'sunshineS' dump.
Am I getting the correct one?


----------



## KeitaroBaka (Nov 4, 2007)

Well, this release seems useless to me as you still need the gwiitar to play. I'll just wait for it to be released in europe and buy it.


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(KeitaroBaka @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> Well, this release seems useless to me as you still need the gwiitar to play. I'll just wait for it to be released in europe and buy it.


Read the NFO.


----------



## VascoAlmeida (Nov 4, 2007)

Nicee, i already thought of it, and knew it could have been done.. but still will it work nicely ? Hum..

Does anyone know if works on Pal ?

PS: Please dont ask it again.. we only need to ask one time so we dont spam!


----------



## Dirtie (Nov 4, 2007)

Just a note for anyone that hasn't heard yet: the Wii version of GHIII only outputs mono sound >_<
It's a bug they're looking into.


----------



## osirisFIVE (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> Just a note that the Wii version of GHIII only outputs mono sound >_<


NO, THAT'S NOT TRUE.
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

is it?


----------



## KeitaroBaka (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Read the NFO.



Ouch >_< playing with only the wiimote must ruin the game. But at least it's playable without guitar.


----------



## Dirtie (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(osirisFIVE @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Dirtie @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Just a note that the Wii version of GHIII only outputs mono sound >_<
> ...


http://www.nintendowiifanboy.com/2007/10/3...-ii-is-missing/
http://www.guitarhero.com/forums/8/forum_topics/1258?page=1


----------



## osirisFIVE (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(osirisFIVE @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Dirtie @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> ...



Surround sound =/= Stereo

You scared the shit out of me. Without Stereo, I would stop the download right now.
Link


----------



## TaMs (Nov 4, 2007)

Do you guys think that they'll be selling those guitars without the game? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and also works on pal?
Edit: seems that it works on pal.


----------



## Cjuub (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(VascoAlmeida @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> Nicee, i already thought of it, and knew it could have been done.. but still will it work nicely ? Hum..
> 
> Does anyone know if works on Pal ?
> 
> PS: Please dont ask it again.. we only need to ask one time so we dont spam!



It works fine on PAL.


----------



## BillnTed (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(TaMs @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> Do you guys think that they'll be selling those guitars without the game?



If there's two-player/co-operative play, then yes, since the game comes with only 1 G'wii'-tar


----------



## TaMs (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(BillnTed @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(TaMs @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you guys think that they'll be selling those guitars without the game?
> ...


great. but those guitars will most likely to be almost as expensive as the bundle. :A


----------



## Warm Woolly Shee (Nov 4, 2007)

Who here is playing this on their Wiimote?  Is it any fun without a guitar?


----------



## DiNo29 (Nov 4, 2007)

Looks like there is online two player mode (wifi). Nice.
And the game IS in mono. Sucks. Especially for the two player mode, where each player's play is supposed to come out of a different speaker ...


----------



## wohoo (Nov 4, 2007)

This game ROCKS! Played it on PS2 since three days ago, and I have to say, the songs in the end are pretty damn insane, I haven't got a chanse at all.


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 4, 2007)

How is this playable without a guitar? Does it uses any motion control?


----------



## imgod22222 (Nov 4, 2007)

motion control = star power, i assume.

Beat everything on expert except for through the fire and flames (failed at 86%) (on XBOX 360 using the crappy xplorer controllers)

The only thing i want to kno is if wii players can play against people on XBOX LIVE. Why? Becuase I have a wii and my best friend has it already for 360.

Oh yeah, I remember reading somewhere that they planned to release for DS and PC as well. Have they?


----------



## djprotoss (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> The only thing i want to kno is if wii players can play against people on XBOX LIVE. Why? Becuase I have a wii and my best friend has it already for 360.



no.


----------



## Bruinbaard (Nov 4, 2007)

So it works on PAL and no crappy updates? I'm quite sure i'll grab this one just to see how it works with the wiimote and I may later buy a guitar from ebay or something


----------



## AxaliaN (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(TaMs @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(BillnTed @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(TaMs @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> ...



€ 69,99 in a dutch online store, but those prices are usually standard in every store.

€ 99,99 for game+guitar, so you still save 30 euros. Which translates to a lot of DVDr's


----------



## Lumstar (Nov 4, 2007)

About time. Strange it took a game this big in popularity nearly a week to show up on the front page here.


----------



## imgod22222 (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(djprotoss @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing i want to kno is if wii players can play against people on XBOX LIVE. Why? Becuase I have a wii and my best friend has it already for 360.
> ...


















































Guess I'm getting a 360 for xmas.


----------



## Spikey (Nov 4, 2007)

Just to alert everyone, the mono sound isn't the ONLY issue with the game. The other issue(if you care about it) is the missing option on multiplayer to allow you to play coop. So the only way to play coop is to do coop career or to play online. On the 360 version there was an update on release to fix this issue, but the PS2, Wii, and probably even the PS3(I don't know if they get game updates/fixes online, and if they do if it's received it) still suffer from this.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> Just to alert everyone, the mono sound isn't the ONLY issue with the game. The other issue(if you care about it) is the missing option on multiplayer to allow you to play coop. So the only way to play coop is to do coop career or to play online. On the 360 version there was an update on release to fix this issue, but the PS2, Wii, and probably even the PS3(I don't know if they get game updates/fixes online, and if they do if it's received it) still suffer from this.


Oh this version can goto hell then. Picking up the 360 one instead.


----------



## DiNo29 (Nov 4, 2007)

Amazing. For a game that popular and recent to come out with bugs that huge, on a system that does not handle updates (yet?), is unbelivable.


----------



## NiGHtS (Nov 4, 2007)

Hmmmm...looks promising although its only mono, anyone know a good online shop that I can import just the guitar from that ships to UK?


----------



## Reepa (Nov 4, 2007)

The development of GHIII was taken over by activision this time, it sure shows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hopefully the european release (23rd nov) will have these bugs ironed out.


----------



## jhoff80 (Nov 4, 2007)

The guitar isn't available anywhere as a standalone.

As for the sound, stereo works fine if you set your Wii to that, but DPL gives you sound in mono.


----------



## jhoff80 (Nov 4, 2007)

And as for development by Activision/ Neversoft showing, I agree.  I mean, just look at the Guitar Hero website, that now has leaderboards, 'tour groups' (aka clans), etc, which is something that Neversoft has done for their online games since the original Tony Hawk for the DS.


----------



## IBNobody (Nov 4, 2007)

So... Can anyone with the game report how it plays without the guitar?

Is it so bad you'd recommend not to even bother?


----------



## hankchill (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(IBNobody @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> So... Can anyone with the game report how it plays without the guitar?
> 
> Is it so bad you'd recommend not to even bother?



I can tell you that any Guitar Hero game without a guitar is like... well.. Guitar Hero without a guitar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Believe me, using a wiimote takes away every aspect of fun that there is in Guitar Hero... Oh and don't expect to do half of the songs in hard with a Wiimote... and don't even attempt expert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*sigh* I'm still waiting for my GH3 PS3 bundle to arrive... hopefully this week!

For now I'll play this with the wiimote


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(IBNobody @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> So... Can anyone with the game report how it plays without the guitar?
> 
> Is it so bad you'd recommend not to even bother?


If its like the others its pretty pointless and sucky.


----------



## Chinman (Nov 4, 2007)

Watch this to see someone playing guitar heroes 3 without the guita, looks pretty good to me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfsBZ8_mwaU


not guitar heroes but worth it for the luz type intro
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67BOpSA8J_c


Watch if you need cheering up
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBGIQ7ZuuiU


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 4, 2007)

Still.. no one answers.. How the game works with the Wii remote!?
I don't have a Wii, can't test it.. just curious :/

would kinda cool if you had to use the Wiimote as the guitar neck and swing the nunchuck as if it was a pick XP

edit: Oh.. it's really is played like this.. looks fun! Haven't seen yee_tsou's post


----------



## modshroom128 (Nov 4, 2007)

any1 no where i can buy a cheap wii guitar online?


----------



## Dingler (Nov 4, 2007)

They aren't selling "Guitar only" sets yet. If you want a guitar you have to buy the Game Bundle


----------



## jhoff80 (Nov 4, 2007)

No, it really isn't played like that with the Wii remote.  That's using GlovePIE to play with the PC clone Frets on Fire.

My download hasn't finished yet and my real copy won't be here until tomorrow, but the buttons are as follows:

B: Green
Right, Red
A, Yellow
1, Blue
2, Orange,
Shake remote, Whammy
Up, Star Power


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Dingler @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> They aren't selling "Guitar only" sets yet. If you want a guitar you have to buy the Game Bundle


They're out in the US on the 8th. Seen them for around $60 (Toys R Us with free shipping, sure there might be cheaper though elsewhere) though but thats a lot cheaper than what us Brits have to pay £60!


----------



## jhoff80 (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Dingler @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > They aren't selling "Guitar only" sets yet. If you want a guitar you have to buy the Game Bundle
> ...



Not necessarily true.  While yes, ToysRus does list on their site that the Guitar is out 11/8, they originally said 11/1 as well.  Chances are its just a placeholder date that they'll keep pushing back, since no other stores, not even the RedOctane online store, have any dates yet.  In addition, its been said on the GH forums that there are no plans yet for a standalone guitar.


----------



## DarkCamui (Nov 4, 2007)

Doesn't seem to work on Japanese Wii's


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah just saw that a "Game only" pack is still TBA, kinda silly to have a game only one seeing as there isn't any other GH games before it.

I guess they'll see how well it sells and then decide to launch some guitars on their own if its worth it.


----------



## Chinman (Nov 4, 2007)

damn! even before i saw the youtube clip i assumed that would be how you would play the game on the wii, never realised there was a pc clone. seems like a rush job to get the game out if you just use the wiimote and no pro logic. luz type releasage


----------



## Dingler (Nov 4, 2007)

I've had this game for 4-5 days (private dump), and after playing with the Wii Remote for 20 mins. I agreed with myself to wait for the stand-alone guitar release. Using the remote sucks, simply put.


----------



## Chinman (Nov 4, 2007)

it occurs to me that they mustve thought to play it with the nunchuk as a plectrum but chose not to forcing most fans to buy the guitar accessory. cant blame em, shitloads more money to be made that way. legit gamers suffering for our misdeeds


----------



## Reepa (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(yee_tsou @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> damn! even before i saw the youtube clip i assumed that would be how you would play the game on the wii, never realised there was a pc clone. seems like a rush job to get the game out if you* just *use the wiimote and no pro logic. luz type releasage




you realise this is supposed to be played with the guitar controller right?

The wiimote working on its own is just a byproduct of the way they integrated the remote functions into the guitar controller.


----------



## Chinman (Nov 4, 2007)

course i knew youre supposed to play with a guitar but i guess if the game could be played by strumming with the nunchuck most of the ppl on this forum would be happy to play that way and not buy the guitar. personally i dont want a huge accessory to play just one series of games. im not looking to offend fans of the game but its a shame that all people including the people that buy the game must buy the guitar on its own or part of a pack to play this game properly. personally i'm not a big fan of GH so its not a big deal to me


----------



## jhoff80 (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Reepa @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(yee_tsou @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > damn! even before i saw the youtube clip i assumed that would be how you would play the game on the wii, never realised there was a pc clone. seems like a rush job to get the game out if you* just *use the wiimote and no pro logic. luz type releasage
> ...



Entirely wrong.

The wiimote working on its own was specially programmed into the game, and is mentioned in the instruction manual.

The guitar controller is seen by the Wii as a classic controller.


----------



## GeekShadow (Nov 4, 2007)

Wiimote Controls :


----------



## jpxdude (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(GeekShadow @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> Wiimote Controls :



Where is the strum button, or how do you strum?  Seems like thats only the printing for the fret buttons and star power...


----------



## Dingler (Nov 4, 2007)

Strumming happens automatically when you press a button, meaning you won't be able to "pre-hold" fret combinations coming at ya' - the main reason NOT to use the Wii remote!


----------



## jpxdude (Nov 4, 2007)

thats for the reply...that kinda sucks about the button presses really


----------



## hankchill (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(jpxdude @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> thats for the reply...that kinda sucks about the button presses really



Well it's been like that since Guitar hero 1. On the PS2 if you used a Dualshock controller then it will register a button press as a strum as well, so your precision in pressing the buttons needs to be pretty good.

Heck, at least it's easier with the Wiimote, since the buttons are almost lined up. The PS2 used L1,L2,R1,R2,X -- Worked terribly. However, I played through easy and medium of GH2 on a Dualshock 2 when GH2 came out since I lent my Guitar controller to a friend at that time. Nowhere near as fun without a guitar.


----------



## Akdul (Nov 4, 2007)

It would be nice if GlovePIE's creator could add guitar controller support to GlovePIE, so we can use it on the PC.


----------



## Chinman (Nov 4, 2007)

if only russian hackers could make guitar hero nunchuk strummable


----------



## Harsky (Nov 4, 2007)

Been playing the PS2 version. Can't say I enjoy it as much as the first two (and yes, I am playing with the guitar). Looking forward to seeing what Rock Band is like.


----------



## hankchill (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> Been playing the PS2 version. Can't say I enjoy it as much as the first two (and yes, I am playing with the guitar). Looking forward to seeing what Rock Band is like.



Rock Band is going to..well..rock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I placed my preorder online at rockbandstore.com yesterday, and boy am I glad I did because a) EB games here in Ontario says that the release date for PS3 RB is Dec. 18th, which sucks, and b) They are completely sold out today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Phew!


----------



## jhoff80 (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Akdul @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> It would be nice if GlovePIE's creator could add guitar controller support to GlovePIE, so we can use it on the PC.



Like I said earlier, the guitar controller is just seen by the Wii (and also GlovePIE) as a classic controller.  Someone has already made a script to use the guitar controller with the PC though:

http://www.wiili.org/forum/guitar-hero-3-c...-t2911-s14.html


----------



## Akdul (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(jhoff80 @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Akdul @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > It would be nice if GlovePIE's creator could add guitar controller support to GlovePIE, so we can use it on the PC.
> ...



Thats cool, im going to try it right now. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 4, 2007)

No DPL = sucks.  I was so disappointed to hear nothing coming from my rear speakers.  I was like WTF?  The online site that keeps stats is also having trouble updating.  Updating extremely slowly, if updating at all.  Some of my stats haven't updated since 5 days ago.


----------



## no1r (Nov 4, 2007)

how did you guys get the usa release working on a pal wii ?


----------



## AxaliaN (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(no1r @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> how did you guys get the usa release working on a pal wii ?



Using wiikey, I used regionfrii just to be sure.

No problems.


----------



## Hooya (Nov 4, 2007)

Well, this means the PAL release will probably work on the US, which means that if you guys get a fixed version over there I'll be downloading the PAL release for my USA console.  I hope they get the USA version fixed though.  Recall the disks, print new ones, suck it up Activision.


----------



## imgod22222 (Nov 4, 2007)

I'll wait for V1.1 to be dumped.


----------



## Bruinbaard (Nov 4, 2007)

I got this from BC but a different releaser just a single person not a release group. But it wants to update my PAL wii which is v3.1E. Does this isosphere version also contains an update and is there a risk of bricking?


----------



## King Zargo (Nov 4, 2007)

Does this work in sweden?


----------



## modshroom128 (Nov 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Dingler @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> I've had this game for 4-5 days (private dump)
> 
> 
> someone here is "1337"
> ...


video games dont work in sweden, try germany.


----------



## Lumstar (Nov 5, 2007)

Of course. I'm sure there were some private dumps. If you had the tools, it was on shelves nearly a week ago and ready to backup.


----------



## lagman (Nov 5, 2007)

My respects to anyone playing -and succeeding- with the wiimote on any difficulty besides Easy.


----------



## Spikey (Nov 5, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> My respects to anyone playing -and succeeding- with the wiimote on any difficulty besides Easy.


Why thank you, lagman.


----------



## lagman (Nov 5, 2007)

QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(lagman @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > My respects to anyone playing -and succeeding- with the wiimote on any difficulty besides Easy.
> ...



What can I say? You owned me, badly.


----------



## Lumstar (Nov 5, 2007)

Just ordered a Wii Drive Doctor, for curiousity's sake. $33.xx with the basic shipping option and coupon code. Hope my el cheapo soldering kit works for this (did on one of the last two things). Might need to buy wire though if not included.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 5, 2007)

i dont know why soo many ppl like this game ? !


----------



## Dirtie (Nov 5, 2007)

QUOTE(osirisFIVE @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Dirtie @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(osirisFIVE @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> ...


Maybe you should have read through the entire thread I linked to then...

I thought it was just surround that was messed up as well, but that's not the case.


----------



## jesus_bon_jovi (Nov 5, 2007)

QUOTE(hankchill @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Harsky @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Been playing the PS2 version. Can't say I enjoy it as much as the first two (and yes, I am playing with the guitar). Looking forward to seeing what Rock Band is like.
> ...



Personally... i hate the Rock Band guitar it doesnt click like the Guitar Hero guitar and yes i know having the guitar click when strumming up and down is 'unrealistic' but the controller is then giving you a form of physical feedback telling you it should have registered a strum. When i play Guitar Hero i strum up and down i havent heard anyone else say anything negative about the Rock Band guitar so maybe it doesnt bother people who only strum down (i have noticed most people only strum down) 

The Rock Band guitar's strum bar is like that of GuitarFreaks at the arcade. I was really looking forward to playing GUitarFreaks but i was so disappointed when using that guitar the strum bar got on my nerves. So i was also very disappointed when i found out the Rock Band guitar was the same. And before anyone says anything i do play real guitar and real guitars dont click. But i guess its possible to get used to the Rock Band guitar or maybe the timing was off on the TV at the Best Buy demo unit. I was failing what i think are easy songs on the Rock Band demo (In Bloom, Main Offender) i just couldn't tell how i was doing. Also the strum bar is harder to move up and down.. for some reason i dont see many solos on Rock Band and also i dont think i like the idea of tapping the buttons on the higher frets without having to strum at all. err sorry for the long rant.. I'm really looking forward to playing the Drums though. Playing the drums even on expert without the bass pedal on the Demo was very easy but i know coordinating arms and feet together is more difficult.

And yeah i know you can use the Guitar Hero guitar with Rock Band which is what i may end up doing if i just cant get used to Rock Band's guitar.


----------



## Bruinbaard (Nov 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Bruinbaard @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> I got this from BC but a different releaser just a single person not a release group. But it wants to update my PAL wii which is v3.1E. Does this isosphere version also contains an update and is there a risk of bricking?



Anyone?


----------



## adriana (Nov 5, 2007)

this is a great game......... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i like it


----------



## kristijan08 (Nov 5, 2007)

think ill pick up the 360 version, this one seems plagued with issues!


----------



## Mr_Grinch (Nov 5, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 5 2007 said:


> i dont know why soo many ppl like this game ? !



If you've downloaded it and played it on the wiimote then that's because it'll be shit.

Get it played on the proper peripherals and it's a different story.


----------



## fear (Nov 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Bruinbaard @ Nov 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Bruinbaard @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I got this from BC but a different releaser just a single person not a release group. But it wants to update my PAL wii which is v3.1E. Does this isosphere version also contains an update and is there a risk of bricking?
> ...


Looks like it has the same update as Mario Galaxy... Guess it needs to be brickblocked in order to remove the update. 

However I forgot to brickblock, updated and now have duplicate channels... If anyone has an idea how to remove them let me know...


----------



## Ashler (Nov 5, 2007)

QUOTE(fear @ Nov 5 2007 said:


> Looks like it has the same update as Mario Galaxy... Guess it needs to be brickblocked in order to remove the update.
> 
> However I forgot to brickblock, updated and now have duplicate channels... If anyone has an idea how to remove them let me know...



AFAIK, there is no way of removing duplicate channels still.


----------



## Bruinbaard (Nov 5, 2007)

Dam If I'd read your post before trying T-T Got my first duplicates there now too.


----------



## jpxdude (Nov 5, 2007)

It's been confirmed that if you've updated to firmware version 3.1, whatever your region, it won't ask for the update, and the game doesn't need to be brickblocked or regionfii'd

It only needs brickblocking if you don't already run the latest firmware on your Wii.  Failure to do this on a PAL Wii could result in a semi-brick (duplicate Wii channels).


----------



## fear (Nov 5, 2007)

QUOTE(jpxdude @ Nov 5 2007 said:


> It's been confirmed that if you've updated to firmware version 3.1, whatever your region, it won't ask for the update, and the game doesn't need to be brickblocked or regionfii'd
> 
> It only needs brickblocking if you don't already run the latest firmware on your Wii.Â Failure to do this on a PAL Wii could result in a semi-brick (duplicate Wii channels).


I was on latest FW 3.1E and still the game wanted to update!


----------



## Bruinbaard (Nov 5, 2007)

i got 3.1E too and also did the update and have duplicate channels now T-T. Ow wtf i just drag them to the last page.


----------



## jpxdude (Nov 5, 2007)

I will try tonight and see what happens.  I have Wiikey 1.9g and firmware 3.1E, will report back what happens!


----------



## MaHe (Nov 5, 2007)

QUOTE(osirisFIVE @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Dirtie @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(osirisFIVE @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> ...


Read his links again. Carefully, including the comments. Stereo is missing too.
Hopefully (well, I personally don't care for GH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) they will fix it through an online patch.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 5, 2007)

is this game playable on with the wii controller no guitar ?


----------



## lagman (Nov 5, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 5 2007 said:


> is this game playable on with the wii controller no guitar ?



Yes, but is really hard...that's what she said


----------



## berlinka (Nov 5, 2007)

Just leave it and go for Dancing with the Stars


----------



## jpxdude (Nov 5, 2007)

I just tried it, and it does require regionfrii and brick blocker.  Works like a treat afterwards!

Played first song, then jumped straight online and got beaten easy, but it was really fun, even though I killed my arms/hands with the wiimote!

Knight of Cydonia on the Wiimote is crazy!!


----------



## profxavier (Nov 6, 2007)

now this is frickin' crazy:

my system:

pal wii
firmware 3.1e
wiikey with firmware 1.9g

NONE of those newer games seem to work. 

i tried super mario galaxy: burned with regionfrii --> game says it wants to update - i let him do this and disconnect power at ~15%. then i put in the brickblocked one - and it doesn't recognize the disc.

some procedure with guitar hero 3 - does EXACTLY the same. it simply doesn't recognize the discs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(

buhuhuhuhuh... what might i do wrong? i have NO idea left 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PLZ!!! help me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




((


----------



## jhoff80 (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(MaHe @ Nov 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(osirisFIVE @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Dirtie @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> ...



A little bit of an exaggeration.  You do get stereo sound.  However, in coop mode, you're supposed to I guess get the one player's sounds from one speaker and the other player's from the other, and that doesn't seem to be working properly.

If you set the Wii to stereo though, it does give stereo sound.


----------



## blahblahblah122 (Nov 6, 2007)

They say that the sound is actually just mono sound that's going through two speakers, rather than true stereo sound. Also, the manual says of the options to change the sound setting, but it's no where to be seen in the game. I think what they messed up is not having the setting there, and defaulting to mono sound.


----------



## moochme (Nov 7, 2007)

So the game works.  Can anyone confirm whether the guitar will work WITHOUT updating the wii with Guitar Hero 3?  I.e. If the iso is brickblocked.  I ask this because apparently the mic does work with Boogie unless the wii is updated with the Boogie disk.


----------



## Turalyon (Nov 7, 2007)

For those who have the duplicate channels, did you try metroid prime 3 before hand? I already got duplicate channels when I played metroid prime 3. Just wanna know if I will be getting another 2.


----------



## champ2131 (Nov 7, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Dingler @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > They aren't selling "Guitar only" sets yet. If you want a guitar you have to buy the Game Bundle
> ...




IT's now delayed until 1/28/08


----------



## GeRmAnSnAkE (Nov 7, 2007)

QUOTE(profxavier @ Nov 6 2007 said:


> now this is frickin' crazy:
> 
> my system:
> 
> ...



is your language set to english?


----------



## Louse76 (Nov 8, 2007)

QUOTE(blahblahblah122 @ Nov 6 2007 said:


> They say that the sound is actually just mono sound that's going through two speakers, rather than true stereo sound. Also, the manual says of the options to change the sound setting, but it's no where to be seen in the game. I think what they messed up is not having the setting there, and defaulting to mono sound.



I do believe this is correct. I am no super-audiophile, but I play Guitar Hero II and III on 360 at work (yes, a cool workplace) and multiple versions on my PS2 at home, but when I tried it on the Wii, I could tell that something was wrong with the sound, and that it did in fact appear to be completely mono. I was surprised that it would be so noticeable.


----------



## Louse76 (Nov 8, 2007)

BTW, has anyone found any knowledge of whether they will be putting out third party guitars, and if so, who will be doing it and for how much?

It should be easier to make, considering how it interfaces with the Wiimote, which does the tilt, etc. However, it may take a bit for that same reason - they can't just retool a guitar for the Wii.

It's too bad there was no GameCube Guitar Hero, then we could have used the GC ports... anyone know why there wasn't?


----------



## sepinho (Nov 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Turalyon @ Nov 7 2007 said:


> For those who have the duplicate channels, did you try metroid prime 3 before hand? I already got duplicate channels when I played metroid prime 3. Just wanna know if I will be getting another 2.



I can't confirm this for GHIII, but I've had SMG run its update after MP3 had already given me duplicate channels. I was wondering the exact same thing beforehand, but I didn't get yet another set of weather and news channels. I suppose it's the same with GHIII.


----------



## bouzeu (Nov 8, 2007)

please can we use an Xbox guitare or an PS2 guitare with an usb adaptator on this wii version?


----------



## jpxdude (Nov 8, 2007)

@bouzeu

This has already been tried out and doesn't work unfortunately


----------



## dydy (Nov 8, 2007)

Its a multilanguage?


----------



## lagman (Nov 8, 2007)

QUOTE(dydy @ Nov 8 2007 said:


> Its a multilanguage?



Nop, English only, but there's not that much to read.


----------



## CZroe (Oct 31, 2008)

After so much time has passed, I'm shocked to not see the obvious question:
Why has no one dumped the revised version of the game with the fixed audio?

The whole botched audio thing was big news on ALL the gaming blogs, but the scene doesn't seem to care!

I have a real copy of GHIII from launch day, and I know it's one that has monaural sound. I'd rather not go through the replacement procedure when I can download the revised version and not go through the hassle of mailing everything.

Activision really screwed up the whole replacement program when they sent out status emails to everyone who signed up (myself included) with the email addresses of every other participant included in the header. This resulted in hundreds of email addresses being harvested by spammers and spyware all at once. It also made it easier for spammers to send targeted (Wii/GH-specific) spam and scams.


----------

